# Pad Training an Outside Trained Dog



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So Zooey is walked 4 times a day, but because I have two flights of stairs and don't really love walking her at night (or on rainy or hot days), I would LOVE to also pad train her. Is it doable? How? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our toy aussie is trained to both the pads and to go outside. We trained him to pads as a puppy when we got him at 12 weeks and once his shots were complete after age 16 weeks, we started to take him outside. We always keep a wee pad down for him but he only uses it as a "last resort" if we are away for longer than usual and he only will pee on it - never poop. He does that outside only now. I wish I could say how we went about it but we didn't really need to be taught per say. He's an Aussie - they always amaze me on how they just pick things up. Common sense would say stay on a schedule and do lots of praise and rewards if she uses the pad. Bella is doing great with the pads and once her shots are done, I will start taking her outside to do her business.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, Hope. I was also thinking maybe I can put some grass on my balcony? I think that might be a more successful solution to a dog who is so housebroken. Expensive, but better than the constant walking and running into my cranky old neighbors


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, they do make those little squares of fake lawn that are poop patch systems. I can't remember the name of them but my SIL has one for her little Yorkie and she says that it works. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I trained my Jack Russell when she got so sick. She did it just naturally. I think they make a spray to put on the pads but the pads themselves, if you use the pet ones, have an attraction smell to them. I could send you a used one to attract her ....just kidding.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tamizami has some nice grass potty boxes set up for her kids. You might ask her about them.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

we bought the potty patch, but he never really understood what it was for... at first he would lie down on it lol, then he pooped on it a couple times, but these patches are only really meant for peeing on lol... 

so we put pads down in his 'potty corner' and hope that when we aren't home and if/when we forget to take him out in time, he goes on them instead of the carpet, the futon, bf's computer, MY SHOES (when i accidentally leave the bedroom door open!!!)... really, there is not much in this apt that Ozzie hasn't peed on


----------

